# 20 different sharks in Galveston Bay??



## Old salt

OK, here's an odd one. In today's Chronicle article about the kid nipped by a shark, an A&M professor said there could be 20 species of sharks in Galveston Bay. I know he's an Aggie and all (jk), but 20 different species in the bay?? Here's the best I can do:

BT
Spinner
Bull
Greater hammer
Scalloped hammer
bonnethead
Tiger--maybe a juvy
Lemon
Nurse
Sharpnose--big maybe
Finetooth-probably

What else am I missing? I doubt blacknose, duskies or silkies would be there.


----------



## RodBreaker

Old Salt, I think it was just an editing or reporting error. The kid was bitten in the Gulf off Pirate's Beach. I think when the article says "Galveston Bay" they meant Gulf of Mexico. I would guess that the marine biologist said Gulf but somewhere along the process it was garbled. But of course, what would prevent any species from sneaking into the bay?


----------



## Old salt

*Oohh*

That makes sense. Thanks for catching that!


----------



## GarFisher

What about Sand Tiger and Sandbar? And of course if a Mako was caught off of PINS wouldn't that make it a possible canidate to cruise Galvston Bay at some point in time. You never know whats out there at any given moment.


----------



## shrky2413

I have personally caught or seen caught, Bulls, bonnet heads, small hammer ( don't know wich ),BT, sandbars, sharpnose in the bay. All pups and small ones. like it was said he was bitten on pirates beach. I saw it on the news yesterday morning and it looked like a ankle biter to me ( small one ). My wife also found it on one of the tv stations website and it said that it had swam into his dad with dorsal out of the water before it bit him. My advice to everyone is if you see a shark finnin don't get in the water or if you are in and see it GET OUT! Sounds like it could have been prevented. But who knows. I know a couple of years back I was wading out in Sargent and dragging my bait in the water behind me when I felt a jerk, figured it was the weed wich was bad but stopped and picked the bait up and looked back it anyway. My 10" mullet had been bitten in half. I walked on water, LoL. Didn't catch a single shark that day only 1 35" red.


----------



## Oz

*Uhh*

Scott.. you are missing the Great White. Saw one in Galveston bay while Kayaking.. must have been 20-25'. I jumped off and it ate my kayak and I managed to wrestle the monster to the shore.. then proceeded to get my kayak back.. Whoooo. Guess you would've had to been there.


----------



## Curmit

Add the Jager shark and your total would be up to around 16, LOL.


----------



## RodBreaker

And doesn't the land shark occasionally frequent the bays to cool off?


----------



## gundoctor

IF you are going to include land based sharks that only occasionally visit the bay. Then you got how many species of legal sharks, not to mention the tax collection sub species. Then there are the used car selling sharks. I mean that list could get endless.


----------

